
How To Become Legendary- What Michael Jordan Taught Me About Entrepreneurship - jasonlbaptiste
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/29878/How-To-Become-Legendary-23-Things-Michael-Jordan-Taught-Me-About-Entrepreneurship.aspx
======
Sukotto

      Starting a company is a roller-coaster ride like none other.
      YCombinator actually has a graph here about this exact
      subject (now updated to include MixPanel analytics FAIL!).
    

I would very much like to see that graph.

Also, did something happen to mixpanel? I thought they were doing well.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Here's the pic. <http://instagr.am/p/eq62/>

I worded that sentence poorly. Mixpanel is killing it from what I've heard.

------
macco
What Michal Jordan did, was the opposite of Entrepreneurship: It's called
optimization. If he would have created a new game, he would be an
entrepreneur.

~~~
tdmackey
Being a good athlete is only part of what he did.

He also created a brand around himself becoming far and away the most marketed
sports figure in history that generated billions of dollars and boosted sales
of many brands he was affiliated with. That doesn't happen by just optimizing
your ability to play a game.

~~~
macco
But he did no innovating - what is the of entrepreneurship. By the way it is
dangerous approach to try to get as good as Michael Jordan, Tiger Woods, Roger
Federer at anything. You have to be the best in the WORLD. Very high risk
strategy.

------
royrod
I think there are some good parallels. The analogy of Dharmesh as Jordan is
funny :) although he is a great sensei of course.

I especially agree with disregarding the press and short-term events/wins.
Working hard every day builds up over time into something worthwhile.

------
dinedal
OnStartups.com always takes forever to load the actual article. The difference
between this and sites that generate static HTML for their posts is
incredible.

~~~
dshah
You're right. Sorry about that. I need to go through and clean-house a little
bit (too much stuff has accumulated over the years).

I'll make it faster.

~~~
dinedal
Thanks for the response, and to give you an idea of what kind of experience I
am getting, I am able to load everything except the article text rather
quickly, but I've yet to read the article itself yet because even after
leaving the tab open for 10 minutes, I am still "transfering data."

I want to read your article, I really do!

------
foljs
That it can only happen if you are born for this?

